# Young Irish QS looking to move to Canada



## Padraig 22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone!!
I am a young Irish national living in Ireland. I have recently graduated from University as a Quantity Surveyor with a good degree that is accredited by the RICS. Up until now i have not had any luck with finding a job, I am blue in the face sending out CV's and filling in applications. Even with some contacts in companies ive got nowhere. 
I have about 6months QS experience working for two relatively large Main contractors here during summers. I also have quite a strong background in the construction industry in general having also laboured on sites during other summers. 

Would anyone be able to tell me about the prospects for individuals in my posititon in the canadian construction industry at present. I know my best bet would be to go out on a working holiday visa and try get work while on that, but i dont exactly have infinite funds, so dont want to go to canada and find out im unemployable, or there are no Junior/Assistant QS jobs going.
Im tryin to get as much info as i can before I make any decisions, so I would be grateful for any feedback you could give me. 
Thanks!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Your studies being out of country, your lack of experience and your uncertain future on a one year working holiday visa (a program that is currently closed) will put you at a significant disadvantage when it comes to finding employment here.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you tried sending your cv/resume to large constructions firms like PCL or Ledcor or KBR?

PCL family of companies: Construction - Buildings, Industrial, and Infrastructure Projects
Ledcor Group of Companies - Welcome to Ledcor.com
Canada | Careers | KBR: A Global Engineering, Construction and Services Company


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Padraig,
I am a chartered surveyor and whilst I can't offer any advice about prospects in Canada I can offer more general career advice.
The first and most important thing is to realise just how crucial doing your APC is. Once you are chartered you will find well paid work in much of the world relatively easy to find.
When I graduated work was hard to find. Most of the people I graduated with gave up surveying, and those I still know regret it.
I took any and every construction and property related job I could find and in all it took me eleven years to do my degree and complete my APC.
I have no regrets at all. I did run my own successful practice until the recession killed it, but I walked into a well paid secure job because of the qualification.
So don't give up.


----------

